# Donor Egg treatment abroad – work and booking holidays last minute?



## Tinseltown (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi,

I read that when you do donor egg treatment abroad, it seems to be really last minute re. when you are meant to fly in.

How on Earth do you book holidays with 36 hours or so notice?!?

I'm a serial planner, and my colleagues all know I book holidays like AGES in advance. Obviously, I don't tell anyone about our IVF treatments...

What do you do?

Thanks,
T


----------



## betty21 (Jul 17, 2013)

Depends if you are doing fresh or frozen DE - when I done fresh I was given a rough idea when it would be and I told them the dates I could be there and it was 6 weeks from us deciding to go donor route - this time we had frozen eggs and we had actually already booked a holiday for the first week of may and I emailed them told them when I was going to be there and they fitted it around my holiday dates xx


----------

